# soap



## tammy from wv (May 11, 2002)

Is anyone going to have any soap for sale before Christmas?


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Are you interested in buying. I have one batch done and will do another soon. I usually do two batches for Christmas presents (and us), but will do three or more if I have customers.


----------



## tammy from wv (May 11, 2002)

I am definitely interested in buying. Let me know what you have.


----------



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

I have goats milk soaps for sale. They are made with my fresh goats milk and no artificial dyes or colors. Scented with essential oils. I charge actual shipping and have a variety of scents in stock now. Let me know if you would like pictures and list. Thanks, Marilyn


----------



## tammy from wv (May 11, 2002)

Patches, I would love to see pictures and get a list of scents and prices. :bow:


----------



## Patches (Aug 9, 2006)

I have pictures and lists on my Facebook page at cooperridgecraftsnquilting. You may have to look around for the list but it is there. I am in the process of putting up a webpage, but not there yet. Thanks. If you have any questions please let me know.


----------



## sskkbk (Oct 6, 2005)

Tammy, I am a craft vendor, & I have quite a few soaps ready for Christmas giving! Msg me for prices, what scents, etc. Some are even already gift wrapped, I will ship priority mail . Let me know how many are you needing, I give a discount for multiple bars. Cheers!
Kerry from Missouri Ozarks


----------



## sskkbk (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi again, Tammy, I just uploaded some new pictures to my Facebook page I use for soaping- Get A Grip Soap Co. - to give you an idea of what I have available.. My offer for samples is still good thanks! 

Kerry:goodjob:


----------



## sskkbk (Oct 6, 2005)

Tammy, I sent ya a list via e-mail. Thanks! 
Kerry


----------



## tammy from wv (May 11, 2002)

sskkbk said:


> Tammy, I sent ya a list via e-mail. Thanks!
> Kerry


Are you going to have soap for sale again this year? Your soap was wonderful and I would love some more.


----------



## siberian (Aug 23, 2011)

If anyone wants to pm with info on your soap. Plan on getting a decent amount for family and gifts


----------



## tammy from wv (May 11, 2002)

siberian said:


> If anyone wants to pm with info on your soap. Plan on getting a decent amount for family and gifts


The last two years I have purchased soap from Kerry Kelley. She is on Facebook at Get A Grip Soap Co. Her soaps are wonderful, they smell great and last forever. Check it out. Her prices are very reasonable.


----------



## sskkbk (Oct 6, 2005)

for your great review, Tammy! It is such a pleasure to know you! if anyone else is interested, I can slip a sample in the mail to you no charge. Just PM your address


----------



## LomahAcres (Jan 21, 2007)

I just saw this - don't know if you are still looking but if so - my mom makes really awesome goat milk soap. She has them all readily avaible through her website here - 

www.LomahAcres.com

She also has special gift sets for Christmas.


----------



## NataleeKW (Mar 28, 2017)

I make soap as well. You can find my Etsy shop at www.blackwillowsoaps.etsy.com


----------



## tammy from wv (May 11, 2002)

NataleeKW said:


> I make soap as well. You can find my Etsy shop at www.blackwillowsoaps.etsy.com


Are you the same person that brought the soaps to the Preston County Buckwheat Festival?


----------



## NataleeKW (Mar 28, 2017)

I have never been to that festival. It sounds like fun though! Right now my shop is on vacation because I recently relocated to Indiana. However, all of my products are on my Black Willow Soaps fan page on Facebook. I sell soap, scrubs, candles, and crochet items (blankets, washcloths,etc). I have recently started to spin my own yarn because we are hoping to get some alpacas soon.


----------

